# Bikeshop zur Wartung gesucht



## FreeArt (7. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

kann mir jemand im Raum Frankfurt einen Shop empfehlen, der auch ein Canyon warten würde?

Meine Federung müsste mal überholt werden und ich kenne leider keinen Shop.

Gruß


----------



## Nordender (7. Oktober 2018)

hibike in Kronberg nimmt auch Fremdmarken an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brötchenholer (19. März 2019)

Zwar alter Thread, höre die Frage aber immer wieder. Daher noch mal: Mainbike. Kommt jedoch auf die Tagesform (-> Auslastung) und das konkrete Problem an.


----------



## QTrotter (30. Juni 2019)

Ich häng mich mal da ran,...
Mein Fahrwerk braucht auch nen großen Service ... den ersten, leider etwas überfällig (wie die Zeit vergeht)
Kann man das in Rhein Main machen lassen oder schicken hier alle auch nur an toxholic und co?
Wenn ja, ist selber schicken sicher besser. Wen kann man hier empfehlen, wo man nicht arm wird?
Danke schon mal


----------



## Nordender (30. Juni 2019)

Fahrwerksservice Erfahrung habe ich mit Flatout Suspension, mrc Trading und Cosmic Sports. Eingesendet gem. vorheriger Terminvereinbarung immer pünktlich und Service wurde bei allen zufriedenstellend durchgeführt. Preislich nehmen die sich alle nicht viel. Umsonst bekommt man den Service eben nicht aber ein neuer Dämpfer oder Gabel kommen teurer. Preise sind auf den Websites ersichtlich.


----------



## QTrotter (30. Juni 2019)

Hi, Danke!
Klar, dass die alle was kosten. Neim Mopped kenn ich da aber "normale" und "heftige" Preise.
Mor gings auch eher drum, ob's hier jemand gibt oder alles nur per Post geht.


----------



## Bejak (5. Juli 2019)

Wenn ein Fahrradmechaniker die Komponenten von Shimano, Magura, SRAM, Fox, RockShox, DT-Swiss, usw. kennt, sollte es da nicht egal sein, welcher Name auf dem Rahmen steht? Serviceauftrag bedeutet Kohle, und Kohle ist Kohle.


----------

